

Red Hat is the new Solaris - brettweaverio
http://www.weaver.io/post/14978169842/red-hat-is-the-new-solaris

======
quanticle
I'm not sure I agree. The author seems to be comparing Red Hat with Ubuntu
Desktop. That's not really a good comparison to make. Ubuntu Desktop is geared
towards home and small-network settings. For larger deployments, Canonical
recommends Ubuntu LTS, which has a 3-year support guarantee and a 2-year
release cycle. I don't think that's too far removed from Red Hat's release
cycles.

~~~
brettweaverio
True, I may not have worded it correctly. I think the best comparison is
between RHEL and Amazon's Linux distribution.

------
mikegirouard
I think part of that has to do with their SLA, which IMHO has always kept them
back a few years.

I don't know if Ubuntu is pushing the "enterprise" thing like RH does, but
that is one of the unfortunate things that come with that territory. It's
easily remedied by adding a new repo or two in `/etc/yum.repos.d`

